# Voodoo on the Bayou Party Photos



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

Here are some of the photos of the decorations from my Voodoo on the Bayou themed party on 10/30/09...Hope you enjoy!

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

*** link fixed...sorry, MsMeeple! ***


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Ummm I dont see any photos when I click the link 

Thanks! Great photo's and I dont think your makeup looked home made at all


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Awesome decor, moochee. I'll upload mine a bit later. We did some similar things.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Amazing moocheex55. I saw your earlier post and I can't believe that you were able to create this party after only a couple of weeks of planning and prep.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow! Really cool!


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

actually, I started working on this idea in May...

here's the original thread for it...it's filled with sooo many cool ideas by people...
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...ipes/77485-party-theme-idea-bloody-bayou.html

but I appreciate that you thought I only did it in a couple weeks...hehehehe...that would have been awesome!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

How did your food turn out? I know you were looking for Bayou inspired treats.


----------



## Lady Claire (Nov 1, 2009)

I love the way you decorated the ceiling fan. The creepy overgrown plant look is great, especially with the little baskets hanging down.


----------



## heavymetalmama (Jul 10, 2009)

That bathroom is so cool!!! Love the swamp tub!!!! Great job!


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

Lady Claire said:


> I love the way you decorated the ceiling fan. The creepy overgrown plant look is great, especially with the little baskets hanging down.


that was soooo easy...they are 4 faux willow-type branches just zip tied to the fan arms, then I hung the little metal buckets from the dollar store that I sponge painted w/ black and inserted LED votive candles into. Then I took creepy cloth and cut and pulled thin strips and tied those to the branches to simulate the spanish moss. I didn't want real moss hanging over the food.

Speaking of the food, I did a chicken and sausage gumbo that went over so well, that I didn't even get any! LOL...I actually have no idea how it came out, but it's gone, so that must be a good sign. I also made a crab au gratin (crab meat and cheese and baked until gold and bubbly) was sooo good. And the pumpkin cake was devowered and the banana's foster had to made 3 times because people kept coming back for more.....

so, I guess you'd call that a success!


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

oh no! I am so sorry... I saw the thread a couple of weeks ago and I didn't realize it was from May. 

Your haunt was so amazing... I just assumed you quit your job , worked 24 hours a day, and forced your closest 500 friends to help... lol


----------



## moocheex55 (May 8, 2009)

propmistress said:


> Your haunt was so amazing... I just assumed you quit your job , worked 24 hours a day, and forced your closest 500 friends to help... lol


I wish! hehehehe...but thanks for the complements, none the less!


----------

